

Ask HN: Does anyone use something to monitor air quality in their workspace? - the_cat_kittles

I was thinking of getting an oxygen monitor, or something like that, since I worry that my office does not have good ventilation. Maybe I'm paranoid... Does anyone else use things to measure air quality and oxygen levels where they work? What are things you use? Seems like its worth it since you spend 8 hours (nah, 12+ hours a day... this is hacker news) working in the office.
======
warech
I would recommend monitoring for specific hazards. To satisfy New York State
Department of Health standards, my laboratory must perform biannual hazard
exposure monitoring for all lab personnel. There are personal monitors that
assay for a variety of hazardous chemicals:
[http://www.labsafety.com/personal-
monitors_24532949/?searcht...](http://www.labsafety.com/personal-
monitors_24532949/?searchterm=vapor%2bmonitors) These are submitted to a
reference lab after completing a time-weighted exposure and the results come
back within a week or so. Of course "air quality" is drastically different in
an office versus a laboratory, but the process of eliminating potential
threats rather than trying to quantify how "good" your ambient air is more
practical and applicable.

------
polyfractal
If you are worried about particulate, you can build one of these:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH5APw_SLUU>

I built one for my room because my previous tenants had cats, which I'm
allergic to. Even after steamcleaning our apartment I was chronically
congested.

Built one of those purifiers and a few days later most of my symptoms are
gone. It's been about a month now and the filter is noticeably soiled.

------
huhtenberg
Let's say you measure and the air quality happens to be bad by whatever
criteria. Then what?

~~~
trailsix
Call OSHA

~~~
dangrossman
You wouldn't let someone know there's a problem and see if they open a window
or call someone, before trying to put the company out of business over a minor
problem no one was aware existed? That's really terrible.

